# Aurora AFX Tires



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I have some SuperTires I'd like to give to a friend. When on a stock AFX, MT, or G+ wheel they measure .438. Will these work for him, are they to short? He's not going to be off to any races, he'll just be set up around the house. I have some others that are shorter but I don't remember what the mounted diameter was. What's the smallest diameter he can run on stock car on a stock track. I just want to give him some tires.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

As luck would have it I just measured some Super Tires AFX 474Rs, those are made for A/FX and Magnatraction cars, which have 0.275 wheels. The mounted diameter was 0.476 according to my stainless steel Wizzard gauge. A tire that measures 0.438 on a 0.275 wheel would be too small in diameter for many HO cars. A few people have reported that they go that small with Tomy cars, but they must have tracks with very low rails, I can't run any smaller than a 0.446 on my track.
If the tires were on bigger diameter wheels, like the ones that are used on BSRT G3's and G-Jets they would be OK. Those wheels are 0.290 diameter.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

BSRT offers rims in .250, .275, .280, .285, .290. On an AFX car, I have not been able to go below .440 - .450 depending on rail height


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Guys......I'll give him tires that mount .445 and larger on stock MT wheels.


----------

